# dual booting Ubuntu 12.04 and FreeBSD 9



## tearsoftheriver (Jun 3, 2012)

I installed ubuntu 12.04 first and FReeBSD just today however I am having a few problems dual booting them through grub 2.

I am following the instructions from this:

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/f...er/016465.html 

However it then says to enter the following commands in the ubuntu live cd (which I have adjusted according to my computer):


```
$sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
$sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
$cat /boot/grub/device.map
```

This gives an installation of grub is done without a problem however when the cat / boot ... comand is given then I get the following result:


```
cat: /boot/grub/device.map: No such file or directory
```


----------



## ahavatar (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know what you are supposed to do with the *cat* command. Ignore it and boot into your Ubuntu 12.04. Then become a root, and run *update-grub* that will automatically detect FreeBSD and add it to the Grub2. You might need to add the gawk package if not yet installed.

If you don't use MBR partitions, well, then good luck. I don't know an easy way to share FreeBSD and Ubuntu (Linux) on the same disk and boot with grub2.


----------

